# Crossover para driver de 1" de 300watt



## mgarcia22 (Mar 18, 2010)

Buenas dias , soy nuevo en el foro y quisiera un poco de ayuda , necesito contruir un crossover para driver de 1" de 300watt marca bk , q*UE* metriales necesitaria


----------



## German Volpe (Mar 18, 2010)

1ro necesitariamos saber mas caracteristicas. como el rango de frecuencias que maneja, la potencia real RMS, y la impedancia. mas o menos lo necesario seria eso.
supongo q*UE* lo mas sencillo seria uno de 1er orden. para calcular la frecuencia de corte podes usar esta web:
http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/filtros_pasivos/filtrospasivos.html#filtros_filtro1

ingresas los datos y te aparece el valor que necesitas de capacitor.

lo mas recomendable seria q*UE* uses capacitores de poliester. ("los caramelos rojos")

bueno saludos


----------



## juan9219 (Ene 5, 2012)

hola, primero perdonen por reabrirlo pero no queria abrir uno nuevo solo para esto, tengo un parlante de 10 de 8ohms que aliemento con una potencia de 70rms aprox y le queria meter un driver de 30 o 50rms como mucho para acompañar pero le tendria que hacer un crossover de 2 orden o ponerle una resustencia para atenuar para que el driver de menos potencia aguante, como se calcula esto? gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 6, 2012)

Si es un driver a bobina , le ponés un capacitor electrolítico no polarizado de 10 uF en serie.

Saludos !


----------

